# Jordenelle Tiger Trout



## BrownTownUtah (Sep 26, 2007)

I caught a 16" Tiger Trout OR Splake out of Jordenelle on Sunday. I was stoked to get a new species.. I did not know they were in there.. I wonder if it swam the weber canal from rockport and dumped out into Jordenelle or if it was stocked into the lake when they stock rainbows..i got a pic but i don't how to upload ..let me know.. any one hear of tigers or splake in jordenelle.. ??


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Congrats on the new species, hope your able to post the pic. Was that the only fish you caught? On the ice? From shore? On the water?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I've never heard of that. If it was a tiger, it may be a natural hybrid from upstream. Everybody knows that browns are in Jordanelle...The upper Provo has brookies...

That's my only guess. I suppose it's possible.


----------



## BrownTownUtah (Sep 26, 2007)

heres the pic,we caught tons of rainbows and a few med. browns.. and this guy. fun times..[attachment=0:twviml9i]tiger trout jordenelle3.jpg[/attachment:twviml9i]


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Is that what you thought was the Tiger? Cause if it is it's a rainbow.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well, it's not a tiger. I really don't think it looks much like a rainbow either. The speckles are really strange for a bow. I'm honestly thinking splake.

The green on the head looks like a bow, but the muted yellowish coloration and strange spots scream splake. How would a splake end up in Jordanelle?

I might not know what I'm talking about though. I've been tricked by fish from the nelle before.


----------



## BrownTownUtah (Sep 26, 2007)

Yea it's no rainbow... it must be a splake that was stocked unintentionally. cool.. this is what a rainbow from the nelle looks like..


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey look! He's smiling.

Just kidding. Pretty bow.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

That kinda looks like a cuttbow.  Pretty fish.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Interesting fish you caught. Im not sure what it is. To me it looks more on the tiger side. It doesnt look much like any splake I have ever caught but I could definately be wrong. I wonder what it is! On a side note that is a pretty looking bow!


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Here is a splake I caught out of Causey back in Sep you can compare it to. I would say at first look I was saying splake but the jaw looks different, but then again mine is smaller.

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u25/waltny/splake1.jpg


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

So here's a picture of a small splake:










vs your fish:










So here's my best guess: I really don't know.

Char have a darker body with lighter spots and trout have a lighter body with darker spots.

This isn't a splake. It would have to be a trout of some type. Maybe it is a tiger, but I've never seen a tiger with speckles instead of crazy squiggles. From the angle, there may be some connected spots, but I can't really tell. Did it have connected dots? If so, it's a tiger.

Maybe a brown that hasn't colored up yet?

Maybe it's an ugly rainbow with dull spots in the shape of a brown's???

No idea. Thanks for posting the photo, I'm interested in what others say.


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

It is a fish. :shock: :shock: :lol: 

I don't know what it is :?: The tail is not forked enough to be a splake and it doesn't look like a tiger. It has a head of a rainbow. 

Maybe this is the elusive Brown/Bow every one always argues about. :twisted:


----------



## handsomefish (Nov 14, 2007)

It's not a splake, a splake is a cross between a brook and a lake trout both being char, 
Char have dark colored bodies with light colored spots, so with both parents being char splake have dark bodies with light spots
This fish has a light colored body with dark spots, I caught a tiger trout that was almost void of the typical markings
I would guess it is a tiger, the head and tail look like a tiger trout, a rainbow and cutthroat or a hybred of the two have more spots in the tail


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

It looks like a mix of everything...Skeet4L caught a different one awhile ago. His was also hard to identify...It's hard to tell if they're the same breed though..

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1643


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Also Splake have the red fins with white tips that has clear ones. and look closely and you'll see rainbow markings pink stripe, and the spots look like a rainbows


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Doesn't look like a tiger, or a splake, a splake looks alot like a lake trout. Looks more like a rainbow.


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

> Char have a darker body with lighter spots and trout have a lighter body with darker spots


Zactly! -*|*- It must be some kind of Rainbow, Cutthroat, Brown or combination of same. No, it doesn't look like that big beautiful rainbow in BTU's photo, but it does look like a rainbow just the same.


----------



## southernman (Nov 14, 2007)

its a natural brake 

ITS A BRAKE !!!!!   

sm

http://wildlife.utah.gov/fes/brake.html


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I would guess it's a brownbow.


----------



## turkeyfish (Dec 19, 2007)

You are all wrong! All you have to do is look closely at the fish with a magnifying class and sprinkle some fairy dust on your computer, then you will have your answer. I will give you a hint it's not a northern pike but is closely related. I will just save you all time and disclose the confidential information. It's a small TIGER MUSKIE!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Interesting


----------



## djangoninja (Oct 16, 2007)

hi, browntown. this is a very interesting-looking fish. There are certainly tiger trout in there. I actually posted one on the AC site a while back that was caught out of that lake. I talk to the biologist, and he confirmed that it was a tiger, even though i was VERY surprised to catch one there. Basically, he said the only way that it could have gotten in there was if it was somehow mixed in with the planter fish (a very unlikely possibility), or if it swam into the lake through some of the systems of tributaries that have a connection with a lake upriver that has tigers. The latter seems like the mostly likely option, but it is still a very rare catch. 

However, your fish looks like some kind of different variation, and I can't say for certain what it is


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Shoot it! It's coming right for us!!!


----------



## BrownTownUtah (Sep 26, 2007)

here's another view.. i think it is a tiger..


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

it is a tiger. i have caught tigers not in spawning colors that have green heads, orange tails, and small lines to form a maze. they also have light spots on the gill plate an few spots on the edges of the tail. i compared it to a tiger i caught earlier this year and they look very similar. my tiger had a very green head like yours and it got orangish towards the belly. the only question i had was the lines being relatively absent so i compared it to a different tiger i caught and my fish had really small lines also that looked more like spots, but they were just tiny lines. also most of my tigers have had spots on their backs and the maze lower on their sides. if you look closely you can see lines towards the tail.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

after seeing your other view it is definantly a tiger. it might actually be a natural tiger too. they are very rare but the ones i caught didn't get the lines as prominent as hatchery tigers. i know a place that got a few batches of natural tigers and the looked similar to your fish but were much smaller.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

what ever it is, it sure is slimey and I bet it smells like fish EWW!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I would love to see more tigers in the 'nelle! I also read that there are Walleye in there, I wonder if that is true :?:


----------



## RyanCreek (Dec 8, 2007)

My first thought was, "yup, that's definetely a tiger!" But now I am not so sure. It could be a yellowish rainbow. The color is correct for a tiger but it doesn't have any of the normal mottling that a tiger trout does. It is more likely that a tiger trout was accidentally planted instead of a splake however, as evidenced by the stocking rates: http://wildelife.utah.gov/stocking/ I looked at several pics on the internet and was very surprised by how much variation you can get with a tiger trout


----------



## djangoninja (Oct 16, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> I would love to see more tigers in the 'nelle! I also read that there are Walleye in there, I wonder if that is true :?:


there were some walleye that were netted in there a few years ago, but they haven't been seen in the nets in a long time, and I haven't heard of any being caught in a few years. walleye in that lake is NOT a good thing. introducing fish that aren't supposed to be there can really mess up a fishery.

after looking at this second pic, that was definitely a tiger trout. they are very rare to catch there, but i hope we don't see too many tigers come out of that lake.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

There are plenty of Walleye in there. The last netting report I heard about, stated that there are some Walleye approaching 30 inches at DC. We need more walleye in this state and I, for one, am glad they are there.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> There are plenty of Walleye in there. The last netting report I heard about, stated that there are some Walleye approaching 30 inches at DC. We need more walleye in this state and I, for one, am glad they are there.


I agree! I am hoping to catch a Walleye this coming year


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

You hear that, T? Your walleye is in the 'nelle. :lol:


----------



## southernman (Nov 14, 2007)

i love walleye too, so lets all plant some at every lake in Utah

yay


sm


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

southernman said:


> i love walleye too, so lets all plant some at every lake in Utah
> 
> yay
> 
> sm


That would be sweet!...although I'm sure that would make a mess on a lot of waters..but it would still be cool IMO


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> There are plenty of Walleye in there. The last netting report I heard about, stated that there are some Walleye approaching 30 inches at DC. We need more walleye in this state and I, for one, am glad they are there.


Gill net studies have found ZERO walleye in the Nelle for at least the last 3 years... I would hardly say there are plenty, if any.

Why would anyone want walleye in there? You want the state's best smallie fishery ruined by another predator?


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice fish . I believe it is a Cutt . Skeet4l is definitely a cutt that looks like one I have caught before . I have caught some wierd colored Cutts from there . I think they are native or yellowstone . I seen them with just a slight color of yellow in the fins not orange . I know the DWR planted Cutts in there for a time but there use to be some in the river too before the lake . Congrats on fish , I need to go fishing myself .


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> > There are plenty of Walleye in there. The last netting report I heard about, stated that there are some Walleye approaching 30 inches at DC. We need more walleye in this state and I, for one, am glad they are there.
> ...


Your being fed a load of crap. Why don't you ask Goose where he caught his walleye this past summer. It was posted on the fish mount post. Go to BFT and ask UTwalleye, where he caught his 8 pounder this past summer. Yes there are plenty of eyes in there.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> > There are plenty of Walleye in there. The last netting report I heard about, stated that there are some Walleye approaching 30 inches at DC. We need more walleye in this state and I, for one, am glad they are there.
> ...


Neverminbd, I see we are talking about two different lakes. I was refering to DC.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

southernman said:


> i love walleye too, so lets all plant some at every lake in Utah
> 
> yay
> 
> sm


I agree, this state needs more walleye. I would plant them in most every lake in Utah if it were up to me. Even the Nelle FC2tuber.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Your nutts nibble. Walleye ruin fisheries around here or at the very least create out of balance boom and bust fisheries. Not to mention they have less fight than a strawberry cutt.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> southernman said:
> 
> 
> > i love walleye too, so lets all plant some at every lake in Utah
> ...


I like walleye too! Don't get me wrong. But they are hard to control, and can easily ruin a fishery. If they became plentiful in the Nelle, all you would have is a bunch of stunted fish. I would rather catch world class smallies in there, and then drive to Deer Creek for my walleye fix.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Bass are more resilient than your giving them credit for. I have seen plenty of waters that hold walleye and large bass. You are equating bass to trout, that is the apples to oranges argument again. Bass are stronger and more durable than trout and will survive better in waters with major predators. There are huge bass in Starvation, Utah Lake, and believe it or not Deer Creek. Those who say there are only dinks in DC, obviously aren't bass fishers as I have caught plenty of big smallies and largemouth in there. 
Now walleye are an incredible fish, and unlike most on here, I value them much more than trout, so naturally I would like to see more walleye in Utah.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Where are the whopper bass in yuba? What is the main difference between Jordanelle and DC? DC has walleye and small bass. Jordanelle has no walleye (or an undetected hadnfull depending who you ask) and big bass. Utah Lake has some big bass and walleye but it has the carp and water quality issues. Name a single lake in Utah that would benifit from walleye introduction? Oh, right-- they tase good. The single redeeming quality...


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

DC does have big bass. Talk to anyone who worked some of the gillnet surveys recently and they will tell you there are some monsters in there. I have caught plenty of decent sized bass out at DC. Look at a place like East Canyon, there are alot of dinks in there and some big bass, but there are no walleye in there. I've heard of sizeable largemouth coming out of Pineview, but there are muskies in there. It may be that places like DC have so many bass that they are not growing as big, but nonetheless, there are also plenty of big bass too. 
Keyhole Reservoir in Wyoming I know for a fact has some big bass, and a large population of pike and walleye. In fact, smallmouth have been inhabiting the same waters as walleye, pike and musky for a long time, and I'll use Minnesotta as an example of that. Largemouth have been successfully inhabiting waters in places like Florida for a long time and that requires major toughness. So I don't think it is reasonable to assume the same scenario for bass as for trout.
Now if we are talking about a trout lake like Strawberry, then the walleye will possibly have a major impact.
As far as their redemming qualities:
they taste good
they are beautiful fish
some will fight decently, my ten pounder put up quite a fight
they require different tactics
they keep the good fishing hours extending into the night
they are unique and just plain rewarding to catch. 
These are my opinions, but I prefer bass and walleye over anything. I will need more proof that bass and walleye cannot coexist and still produce big bass. Remember bass are one of the most successful species at taking over new waters.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I won't debate walleye/ bass interaction with you as I am sure you know more about them then I do. I just get a bit touchy when warmwater guys want to turn more trout lakes into warmwater species lakes. There are plenty of both and I love fishing them all. I've caught wipers, carp, SMB, LMB, and gills on the fly and have caught various other non-trouts like perch, walleye, catfish, and whitebass on spin fishing gear. I love fishing and consider myself a well rounded, multi-tactics and species angler. I just don't understand the logic of wanting to change a lake to what you want in there when it very likely would be to the detrement of that lake. If I want to target SMB, I'll go to Jordanelle or one of the several other local lakes that have them rather than sit and think what kind of smallies Strawberry would grow. Such talk I believe emboldens individuals to take matters into their own hands and has been the downfall of many a great fishery. There are walleye in several lakes within day trip reange of the wasatch front. Isn't that good enough?


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> I won't debate walleye/ bass interaction with you as I am sure you know more about them then I do. I just get a bit touchy when warmwater guys want to turn more trout lakes into warmwater species lakes. There are plenty of both and I love fishing them all. I've caught wipers, carp, SMB, LMB, and gills on the fly and have caught various other non-trouts like perch, walleye, catfish, and whitebass on spin fishing gear. I love fishing and consider myself a well rounded, multi-tactics and species angler. I just don't understand the logic of wanting to change a lake to what you want in there when it very likely would be to the detrement of that lake. If I want to target SMB, I'll go to Jordanelle or one of the several other local lakes that have them rather than sit and think what kind of smallies Strawberry would grow. Such talk I believe emboldens individuals to take matters into their own hands and has been the downfall of many a great fishery. There are walleye in several lakes within day trip reange of the wasatch front. Isn't that good enough?


I agree actually, I like having a variety of fishing waters available. I would not want to see any of the goood trout waters ruined. I love the Berry, BC, Palisades, Scofield, etc. just the way they are. In fact, I hope somehow the smallmouth population in the berry can get eradicated before it grows, because I, like everyone else go to the berry for monster cutts, not bass. I just wish there were more waters with quality walleye in Utah because there are only a few and this state doesn't really care about maintaining them to levels like Wyoming or other places with great walleye. I don't wish to see any of my favorite warm water species take over any of the blue ribbon trout lakes at all. I just wish for better walleye lakes and management.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

One thing to keep in mind here.
The DWR has a new Warm Water Fisheries Division. [At least something to that efferct]
With this addition, many waters will be looked at and there will be more non trout possibilities than there ever has been.
The wheels of government do turn slow, but let's let them get it right when changes are made.
The future of Warm Water Fishing has never looked better in Utah.
Be patient and let's see what will happen.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > ..............I think it's only a matter of time before some pinhead decides Flaming Gorge needs eyes and perch to go with those eelpout. :roll: :x


Shhu, don't say that too loud. One of our many amateur fisheries biologists over here in Southwest Wyoming may hear you.

Geezus I wish people would just follow the rules; let the professionals take care of things.

Oh, by the way, I think the fish is a Tiger Trout.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm always being miss quoted...


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> I'm always being miss quoted...


 :lol:


----------

